# Welcome Kilsong!!



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Thank you sir for taking the time to include us in your knowledge sharin' 
(_I, along with many others, search out and read alot of your informative post at various spots on the web_ )

Now that I've buttered you up, use your magic and tell us, Whats the best reel, line, jig, popper, plus where the best buy and what motion do you use to work the jig/popper n catch our Tuna, snapper, Amberjacks and groupers?



Just kidd'n.


We welcome you and glad Mont got ya on board--literally

​
Hog


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to Texas Kil!! Great to see you on 2Cool! 


Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

hog said:


> Thank you sir for taking the time to include us in your knowledge sharin'
> 
> (_I, along with many others, search out and read alot of your informative post at various spots on the web_ )​
> Now that I've buttered you up, use your magic and tell us, Whats the best reel, line, jig, popper, plus where the best buy and what motion do you use to work the jig/popper n catch our Tuna, snapper, Amberjacks and groupers? ​
> ...


Thanks Hog for your warm welcome. 
I might go down to Texas in January and fish a few days on a party boat for yellowfin popping and grouper jigging.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

DeepBlueGulf said:


> Welcome to Texas Kil!! Great to see you on 2Cool!
> 
> Tom - DeepBlueGulf


Tom, nice to see you here. :smile:
It is always fun to talk about jigging/popping.


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome Kil .....Been reading all your stuff on 360tuna for a while now i just don't ever post there.....i'm amazed at how much knowledge you have and are willing to share so openly....excited about your shops website as we can all get really quality tackle from a reputable place now.....
I know a few people that would love to have you out on their boats if you come to Texas.....Thanks for coming over to 2cool


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Glad to see you here Kil....your expertise is a great addition to 2cool.

Richard


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Kil, good to have you on 2Cool!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks guys for your warm welcome. 
There is no one way jigging and popping and there is always room for new development and improvement. That is why we need to discuss together.
Once you get to know the basic things, you can develop your own ways of jigging and popping. You'll never see me to pretend I know better than other fishermen as I am always a student as long as jigging and popping is concerned.


----------



## polloloco (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Kilsong - and thank you for offering to administer this forum. I was on a tuna trip out of Port Aransas 2 years ago in January and I believe you were on that trip (I think it was on the Pelican). I was just getting into jigging and had a blast on that trip - jigged up a ton of Blackfin and 2 smaller (20-25 lb) yellowfin tuna. Since that trip I have been reading and doing what ever I can to learn more about jigging. I remember you catching the first Yellowfin tuna on that trip - you were popping and then you hooked into a pretty nice sized mahi.

If I get a chance I will post some pictures from that trip.

Clay


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard Kil.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Snagged said:


> Welcome aboard Kil.


Is that not Snagged, one of the best deepwater jiggers in Texas down by Corpus? That would be the chit if Snagged and Kil Song and a few others could do a 2Cool jigging clinic off Texas sometime. I'd pay to attend that rodeo. I'm still learning, man!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> Is that not Snagged, one of the best deepwater jiggers in Texas down by Corpus? That would be the chit if Snagged and Kil Song and a few others could do a 2Cool jigging clinic off Texas sometime. I'd pay to attend that rodeo. I'm still learning, man!


 Deep water jigger, Yes. But sad to say very far from the best. Heck, not even decent IMHO.


----------

